# How long does raw milk last?



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm so sorry if these are duplicate questions - I've really searched for the answers but those threads are so long.

Anyway, can you tell me how long raw milk lasts? I contacted my local raw milk distributor and she said she has two gallons which must be consumed this week which she will sell for 1/2 price. I'm a little concerned about getting milk that may be going bad. Any thoughts?


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

I get my milk direct from the dairy and they keep it very cold. Its expiration date is a little over 2 weeks from when I pick it up. If it has been refrigerated, I wouldn't worry about it. If you don't think you can consume it that fast, make it into yogurt or kefir and it will last longer still.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Mine is super-cooled immediately after milking, and we put it in a fridge just above freezing. I easily get 3 weeks out of it. It will go longer, but I've always run out by three weeks. A friend who gets hers from the same farm keeps hers 4 weeks before it starts to hint at going sour.

Remember, raw milk sours, but pastuized milk rots. So even when it starts to sour, you can still drink it, cook with it, make chocolate milk out of it, and the like.

Since you're in a RM friendly state, it's most likely that there's a state expiration law as per labeling that requires the date, not an issue with the actual product. Sour milk has many uses as well.


----------



## Mama2Kayla (Feb 12, 2005)

Mine will start to sour in about 7-8 days. We pick it up once a week at the farmers market. She keeps them in a cooler/insulated bags. Is it a problem that is sours so quickly?


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Kayla*
Mine will start to sour in about 7-8 days. We pick it up once a week at the farmers market. She keeps them in a cooler/insulated bags. Is it a problem that is sours so quickly?

No. It's not a problem. It all depends on how fast the milk is cooled and how cool it is kept. If it were just left to sit at room temperature after milking, it would begin to sour by the end of the day I imagine. But even then, it would be OK to drink, you might just find it unpleasant.


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

Raw milk doesn't go off. It "sours" and the bacteria is good stuff.
I've had raw milk in the fridge (forgotten) for over a month, it was the texture of yogurt and I ate it. Very very tasty. I've also left it out on the counter for several days in very hot weather for a similar result.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks so much everyone! I went ahead and bought both gallons so it was only $9 for two gallons as opposed to $9 each.

Now I just need to learn to make yogurt!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

My dh drinks it. I jsut picked some up and it "expires" in two days. He said it tasted like licking a cow and was sort of fuzzy.. Eeeew. I told him to shut up and drink it







It was expensive, and like a pp said-I have always read that it just sours, doesn't spoil. Still-I'm not sure I could do it as I have always hated milk. I don't think I could get past the "off" taste. Also-it's kept in an open cooler in the particular store I went to, so I'm not confident it is as cool as it needs to be and that surely accelerated the souring.


----------

